# Stinky Puppy



## Donnajeff (Jul 27, 2012)

Next week we are bringing home our female, Lucy. She is now 8 weeks old and has been in her whelping box and with her litter mates and she smells pretty nasty. When I bring her home, she will be 9 weeks and I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions on the best way to bathe her or get rid of the smell.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Well a big welcome home to Lucy. 

Firstly, your pup's mum must be a bad mother. All the V pups I have come in contact with smell divine. Mum is usually very vigil in keeping them clean. If you really did want to wipe away that wonderful smell, try and leave it a few nights before you do. Pup can benefit from as much familiarity as possible at first and smell is one of their best senses at that age. 

If you do want to wash pup, a warm wet towel rubbed against the coat, as in against the direction of growth, is a great way to bath them. They don't need fancy shampoos or powders. Just warm water and the towel. It's better for their skin not to have chemicals applied so early. 

Ozkar, Astro and Zsa Zsa have NEVER needed a bath. But they do love a warm towelling after a run in the mud. In Summer heat, you can use cool water on the towel, which they love too.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Ugh...my pup smells. I've traced it to sweating paw pads (more vents for the new crate help) and...dirty ears. As we keep her cleaned up, the smell settles...but these are not 'odorless' dogs.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I think Luna smelled like the most beautiful thing in the world for the longest time. I loved t0 smell her  She didn't need a bath at all when she was a young pup. Now, she needs one after swimming in the ocean/ponds, getting muddy, or rolling in something that she thinks smells divine (i.e. goose poop). 

You may want to try baby wipes though if you think your pup is stinky.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

DO NOT bathe the puppy! We made this mistake when Riley was tiny after she stepped in something gross and it gave her the worst dry skin. Buy some puppy wipes and use those to freshen her up. They will clean her without removing the natural oils on her skin. These are the kind we use:

http://www.petco.com/product/109032/Earthbath-All-Natural-Hypo-Allergenic-and-Fragrance-Free-Grooming-Wipes.aspx

I agree with Ozkar - either the mom isn't keeping the puppies very clean or the breeder is doing a terrible job of keeping their living space clean. Have you seen where the puppies are kept? That would be a huge red flag for me if the puppies are living in their own filth.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

We bathed Aoife after she got into a bit of pee. We used Nature's Mircale. Worked like a charm.

Also bathed her after she rolled around in a dead animal carcass (like she did at the Mass-V walk, 8 July).


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is 11 weeks old and we have bathed her a few times. She has stepped in poo a couple of times, and peed in her kennel and gotten rather stinky, so a bath was in order. I use an all natural soap free puppy shampoo. She doesn't have any negative effects from it... no dry skin or irritaion. It's very gentle. 

http://www.amazon.com/Earthbath-Nat...&qid=1343664939&sr=8-1&keywords=puppy+shampoo


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Our breeder bathed Kian for us when we picked him up, he smelled like baby shampoo.


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

We had no choice in bathing Harry he jumped in the bath with our girls first night he was home he couldn't resist the bubbles lol


----------

